# which FTP server?



## jkuiper (Jan 22, 2014)

I have installed ProFTP server. Using several accounts, mostly nologin as shell but one with a real shell. The real shell user can log into the FTP server, but the 'virtual' users doesn't. I searched on the internet and saw this site http://bsdtutorial.org/freebsd/ftp-server/. They talking about the ftpserver already installed on FreeBSD. Now I'm confused. Which FTPserver  is the best to use? And why can't I login with users as shell nologin?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

jkuiper said:
			
		

> I searched on the internet and saw this site http://bsdtutorial.org/freebsd/ftp-server/. They talking about the FTP server already installed on FreeBSD. Now I'm confused. Which FTP server  is the best to use?


There's already one supplied with the OS, yes. Use whatever you like, there are a couple of more choices.



> And why can't I login with users as shell nologin?


Because that's the point of nologin(8).


----------



## jkuiper (Jan 22, 2014)

Create a script

```
#!/bin/sh -p
echo 'This account is currently not available.'
exit 1
```
This works


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, but if you're really, really fast you can interrupt the script before the exit to break out and drop to a shell  §e


----------

